

How Yahoo killed Flickr and lost the Internet - PeterMcCanney
http://gizmodo.com/5910223/how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-internet

======
NelsonMinar
This article is really strong. It lays out what a lot of us knew already, gets
some interesting new quotes from sources, and has a lot of insight to offer to
any smart startup looking to be acquired by a big company. A real study in
what not to do.

